# New Years week prediction for snow or bad weather



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

Just wondering what long term weather looks like for North Vermont. I taking off Monday and Tuesday before New Year so I hopefully be skiing from Saturday and Sunday magic maybe , MT Elllen, Burke to New Years day what things looking better then what this weekend hopefully. If it is bad I can use my personal time in January 2014.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 19, 2013)

Let me look into my Crystal ball.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 19, 2013)

..



> [h=5]**ALERT**  POTENTIAL for prolonged period of  SERIOUS winter wx  DEC 30- JAN 15.  POLAR VORTEX  Looks to be forced SOUTH- flipping AO to Neg


[/h]


----------



## Abominable (Dec 20, 2013)

Seeing colder and light snow for Thurs - Friday after Christmas.  Hopefully this weekend doesn't do too much damage....


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Seeing colder and light snow for Thurs - Friday after Christmas.  Hopefully this weekend doesn't do too much damage....



I hopefully and think incoming will not be to bad, surface temperatures should be in 30 on Sunday and half inch if rain totally not happy but it could be worse.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah we've weathered worst conditions in December and come out with great January/February conditions. And its really just one storm, so far this December has been awesome.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 22, 2013)

When do the kids go back to school?

It'll get good then.


----------

